# Collecting rain water in a urban apartment



## Guest (May 16, 2014)

Ok guys, I was on the thread about drinking pool water when this thought occurred to me. I spend money on water when I could be getting it for free. I talking drinking water here not shower ect. In post shtf I won't bathe lol except in the rain. A crazed naked beard running through the rain...onto topic again, I'm thinking I will purchase 4 5 gallon water jugs and hook piping up to them and have a solid plastic water catcher basin also fit to the piping be able to push out my windows. People will think I'm nuts but I'm interested to see how much water I can get...any suggestions for the engineering works.?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Interesting. I am not an engineer or engineer minded so can't help. Is a window close to a downspout? That might make it easier.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2014)

I'm second story but I am on a corner where there's heavy run off. Could focus on that area for maximum fill. I would need to reinforce the basin and add some plastic windows to prevent rain from getting in.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Sounds like you already have it pretty well thought out.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

You could get 2 X 2 foot bar clamps. Clamp them to the window sill (you will probably need some spacer blocks) and let the pipe or bar end hang out the window as a platform to hold a small basin. This basin would have a small tube running to whatever container you want to fill. You probably won't need any special window... just shut the window on the bar clamps. The window won't close all the way, of course, but there would only be about a 1" gap.

The only problem is that you would have to check it often so the 5 gallon container doesn't overflow. Another potential problem is the catch basin blowing off the bar supports, but this could be easily overcome with duct tape or something.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> You could get 2 X 2 foot bar clamps. Clamp them to the window sill (you will probably need some spacer blocks) and let the pipe or bar end hang out the window as a platform to hold a small basin. This basin would have a small tube running to whatever container you want to fill. You probably won't need any special window... just shut the window on the bar clamps. The window won't close all the way, of course, but there would only be about a 1" gap.
> 
> The only problem is that you would have to check it often so the 5 gallon container doesn't overflow. Another potential problem is the catch basin blowing off the bar supports, but this could be easily overcome with duct tape or something.


Wind is a problem that's a good point, especially concerning the height. Duct tape would work, I'm thinking to do two support bars and a small platform latched onto it...maybe use large funnels from Home Depot fitted into the piping going straight into the 5 gallon jugs. That overflow problem u brought up is good point too..have to figure out a sink type operation.. A wall lever to stop intact when I want...allowing for switching jugs around .


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

May want to look into having some kind of bypass for the delivery system. Because you may be more successful in collecting water than anticipated and you should probably have a way to shunt the excess off so that it doesn't fill the apartment after you have filled your water jugs...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The other thing to consider, especially if you are in a real "urban" environment, is the rainwater is not going to fit to drink without filtering it first. All that orange smog-haze that you see in the air is going to be condensed in the rain. Definitely run it through a Berkey or similar before you drink it.

Being in Texas, it might be easier and cheaper to just go with drinking grain alcohol instead...


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

Might be easier and be cleaner to collect the water out of the tap. Add a capful of bleach to each container. Be careful about how many you store, your loaded containers will get very heavy.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Here's the general idea from the side. You could use clamps to hold a board to the pipes, and screw a small plastic tub to the board. It wouldn't matter if the tub leaked a little because of the screws. Let the tub fill up, then open the valve to drain it into your buckets. This way, it doesn't matter if the tub overflows because it's not in yer house.

There are probably lots of ways to do this, but this way would work and be cheap and easy.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

Inor said:


> The other thing to consider, especially if you are in a real "urban" environment, is the rainwater is not going to fit to drink without filtering it first. All that orange smog-haze that you see in the air is going to be condensed in the rain. Definitely run it through a Berkey or similar before you drink it.
> 
> Being in Texas, it might be easier and cheaper to just go with drinking grain alcohol instead...


Didn't think about pollution being an issue...lol I've had grain liquor twice in my life. The first time I was 14 my older brother gave me a double shot of it and a double of 151. Shortly after I found myself sitting in front of a fireplace eating a Popsicle...grain liquor is not for the faint of heart..it's a great prep tho. Shit will kill any bacteria along with my ability to count to potato


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> View attachment 5397
> 
> 
> Here's the general idea from the side. You could use clamps to hold a board to the pipes, and screw a small plastic tub to the board. It wouldn't matter if the tub leaked a little because of the screws. Let the tub fill up, then open the valve to drain it into your buckets. This way, it doesn't matter if the tub overflows because it's not in yer house.
> ...


Excellent visual. Yea there's tons of ways to do it. On a large scale is what I would go for in shtf. I'll test it soon and post results


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

Seneca said:


> May want to look into having some kind of bypass for the delivery system. Because you may be more successful in collecting water than anticipated and you should probably have a way to shunt the excess off so that it doesn't fill the apartment after you have filled your water jugs...[/
> 
> Yea would definitely need a way to cut off water intake. I am curious how fast it will fill up


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

bad said:


> Might be easier and be cleaner to collect the water out of the tap. Add a capful of bleach to each container. Be careful about how many you store, your loaded containers will get very heavy.


So a cap full for 5 gallons? Bleach is a bit scary to me for health reasons, but if you need safe water you have to do what you have too.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Considering what bird do on roofs (think guano) filtration or boiling before drinking would must. I believe roof catchment water systems connected to cisterns are very popular on some of the smaller Caribbean islands where fresh water is scarce. Might be a good idea or at least food for thought to research permanent catchment systems that are in use.

Edit/Add
By taking the square footage of the roof area used to catch water and the amount of rainfall that lands on the roof area you can calculate (add/multiply) the amount of water you will get expresses in cubic feet. A half inch of water falling on 24 square foot of roof should give you (approximately) one cubic foot of water.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I would get a water filter first. You won't be able to collect much rain water unless you tap into the space on the roof. I use rain water as my regular source of water and a 3sq foot bucket, doesn't collect all that much rain water. You are probably better off storing up bottled water and getting a water filter.

If you can tap into the roof you may be able to get enough surface area to collect a substantial amount. You can probably get a survival amount by putting buckets outside through windows or on a porch but overall it is the whim of nature. If there is good relative humidity the US military has a machine that takes condensation from the air and coverts that into drinking water but not too practical.

Get a water filter most city have sources of water that are free running. What you can do is filter and bottle with your filter. Also most apparment buildings probably have sizable boilers and water tanks. They if rationed IE turned off and not supplied to individual appartments could supply a water ration in an emergency.

IMO talk to your building manager about emergency water and ways of conserving water in the holding tanks or on the roof in an emergency.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

OK, I am not an engineer but I do lots of engineering.

Square inches ads up to cubic inches so look at it this way. If you have a square foot of something collecting rainfall and it rains 1 inch you only get 144 cubic inches of water. (1 gall = 231 cu.") so with one inch of rain you get just under 5/8 of a gallon. (.62xxx gallons)

If you use a tarp that has 6 square feet 3'x2' of area then with one inch of rain you get 864 square inches of water or 3.74 gallons of water with one inch of rain.

Get an 8 x 10 foot tarp and fold it from the middle (at the window sill) out to the opposite corners of the 10 foot side you will have a triangle with 40 square feet in it. With one inch of rain you get (144 sq." per foot x 40 = 5760 sq." x the one inch of rain gives you 5760 cu" of water or 5760/231 = 24.93 gallons of water from the same one inch of rainfall. That is half of a 50 gallon drum with only an inch of rain.

It would not be hard to make a triangular frame to support your tarp. you could make more than one. You have the ability to collect a lot of rain water. Add 10 - 12 drops of chlorine bleach to each gallon and seal it with a rubber stopper or wax plug and you have some free water for long term storage.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Anytime you are getting water off a roof...you are also getting pollen, bird crap, dead flies, dust, rotting leaves.... make sure you are making it fit


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> Anytime you are getting water off a roof...you are also getting pollen, bird crap, dead flies, dust, rotting leaves.... make sure you are making it fit


That is why I suggested a tarp and frame. It can be cleaned before and after each use so all you have to deal with is the water and whatever it condensed on before it fell from the sky.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah! it would suck to find a dead bird rotting in the gutter, after you'd collected the water.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

So after reading all this - which method would be most inconspicuous? I'm thinking if the shtf you wouldn't want to advertise you are collecting water.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I think in the short run a sheet of visqueen would work as well as a tarp. It may not as durable yet one could cover much more surface for less money. 

MrsInor
I think it might be hard to disguise a roof catchment system, the best way I know of hiding something like that is in plain sight. Put it up a head of time and let people get use to seeing it, that way it become just another part of the scenery. Who knows? enough people see it and the idea may catch on, problem solved.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

You guys make a big deal out of a couple of grams of bird shit in a container that has 200,000 grams of water.

A bit of bleach will fix it rightup.

Our commerical water supply is held in a lake, it is purified and sent to us in pipes..

I had to laugh a month ago when a municipality drained an entire resivoir because somone was caught peeing in it.

The key to purity is dilution


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

bad said:


> You guys make a big deal out of a couple of grams of bird shit in a container that has 200,000 grams of water.
> 
> A bit of bleach will fix it rightup.
> 
> ...


The young man didn't even pee in the reservoir - he urinated on the ground around the reservoir. They drained it because some of the urine might have gotten into the water through the progression with rain.

I guess they don't realize that vermin and birds do the same thing all year long and some of the birds do it IN the water.
The folks who drained the reservoir are probably related to the congressman who thought that the island would capsize if too many people were on one side... 
A new phrase: governmental intelligence; adjective, an oxymoron that refers to the absurd ignorance of government employees in decision making roles.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I saw something on the reservoir. It costs alot to drain and the guy who decided to drain it has done it before! While there are dead animals in the reservoir on occasion.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Every new prepper needs to read this thread and see this


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

We have a resevior here, it gets pulled from the local river. It has no swimming signs all over the place. they even put up a cable wire all the way around it, to keep vehicles off when it freezes.
Funny thing is, ducks are shitting everywhere, dogs are allowed on leashes, and those damn fish are having sex in that water. The city "owns" the lake, becouse they own the land. It does have some great rainbow trout, and catfish.
I kinda like Seneca's idea, in plain sighth. I bet if you could put a gate on the bottom of the downspout of the gutter system, you could let it "run clean" for a minutes or so during a good rain, then close the gate, which would fill the downspout, and have a 3/4 hose fitting off the side.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Prepadoodle, that drawing with the barclamps is freaking spot on.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Just a thought for the rainwater. It is heavily polluted. When it drops from the sky, it picks up any airborne pollutant in the atmosphere (such as car exhaust fumes, smoke/steam from cooling stacks, and any bugs etc). You will want to think of a way to filter the crud out of the water, and then boil it up before drinking it. If you can set up a run with a filter that is as follows (see pic below) then you should be fine and the water will just need to hit boiling before being safe to drink.


----------

